# Rooms to Go reviews ??



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Looking at a sectional Sofa that Rooms to Go has and reading a lot of bad reviews. Most of the bad reviews are about customer service. Was curious about the quality of what they sell. If anyone has any experience with them, good or bad please let me know.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm in the same industry so I hear a lot about them, no acutal one on one experience. I don't know a ton about their products, but I think what your reading about their service is spot on. Have heard a ton of complaints, its like once you buy something and receive it, you're history to them.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

My mom had a problem with a sectional she bought from them. The fabric snagged everything and was coming unraveled. Customer service gave her the run around, but she finally got a whole new couch. Same experience with Ashley furniture, the room store, and all the other shops that everyone I know that has bought furniture from. the customer service isn't service unless you hound them when you have an issue.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is our second living room set we've bought from them. Never had an issue. Always been prompt and gotten great deals


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Bought our current living room set from them, no problems at all.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

My first couch was junk. We bought the least expensive one. It wouldn't quit ripping. 

We called them and they fixed it three times. We finally got another one and they just tacked it on to my bill. Customer service was great.


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

We got a living room set from them about a 2 years ago. It was one of their "high end sets." The bottom foam cushion started to get flatter and flatter only after a period of 2 months. I talked to customer service about it and they sent a new one. And it did it again. The people are very nice, and the prices are nice too. My wife is in R&D in a polyurethanes plant, she is going to cut one of the better foams to replace the bad cushion. I wouldn't buy another living room set from them again.


Tight lines


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I would go back to gallery furniture and buy before buying from rooms to go again.


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Maybe a different price range not sure but STAR Furniture has always been pretty top notch to us.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just bought a set of leather sofa and love seat with motorized recliners. They are really nice and are only 2K out the door. Twenty four years ago I looked at a similar set WITHOUT recliner and it was a little over 4K at Fingers. It was Italian made then, now it is made in China. Their delivery was on time and their sales people were not high pressure. They did not hound me as in other stores. 

Only time will tell how well built their furniture is. As of now, based on my visual inspection I do not have any complaint.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Furniture is similar to everything else in life. You get what you pay for. Alot of the furniture there is junk with some decent pieces mixed in. Get as much information from them about the internals of the sofa and do some research on the manufacturer and the foam.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Their quality is poor in my opinion! I went through 3 sets before they delivered a flawless piece. Plus the wait is not worth the $20-30 savings on average over the sane day guys. Let alone the fact that the furniture us made of sub par materials in my opinion. 

I'm a big guy. My gallery bed lasted till my divorcee ( 7 years) my rooms to go lasted 6 weeks till it broke.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff... Cheap but hey.. just replace every five years or so. we have some kids stuff from there and is all good. wouldnt put in the living room


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

We looked there and found them to be way over priced an furniture was kinda cheap. The back panel on their dressers were some kind of particle board and stapled on. I asked the sales guy about it and he told me that all dressers were made that way. Well the bedroom set that we ended up buying is 100% wood and the back panels on the dressers are screwed on. We also paid about 1500 bucks less than anything comparable at rooms to go.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I just bought a sofa today @ Gallery Furniture & waiting for delivery as I type-Totally impressed with the whole operation-Mac was there greeting people-working & taking pictures with kids-He employs a lot of people & gives back to the community-That place is run like a well oiled machined-Almost forgot but a huge inventory & majority is Made in USA.


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

My living room set is from rooms to go. Overall I'm happy with the purchase. They only thing that I didn't like was the wait time for the furniture to be delivered, waited about 2 months for delivery


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bull Fish said:


> I'm a big guy. My gallery bed lasted till my divorcee ( 7 years) my rooms to go lasted 6 weeks till it broke.


Gallery doesn't sell beds anymore. They're called "sleep sets" now. :smile:


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll never do business with them again.
Bought a dining room set, sectional leather couch, TV table. But we didn't buy them in the packages that they wanted us to. When they say "rooms to go" they mean you buy this package, or you pay more. So if you like this couch, but not the coffee table, too bad. You're getting that coffee table you don't like, and if you want a different one youre going to pay full price. There is a little wiggle room there, but not much.

Said it would be a few days for delivery. Paid them cash. It took almost 2 months to get everything delivered. The sectional and TV stand were fine when they finally got here.

The dining table was damaged. They sent another one - another week or 2. The new one has a couple of small spots where the stain did not penetrate the wood. They look blotchy. Not super noticeable, but Mrs Soap does not tolerate shoddy products. Called them out, they refused to replace. Said it was a natural thing in the wood. I called bs and called them back out. Same thing. They refused to make it right.

The stuff we bought was among their more expensive line. We spent several thousand dollars. I'll never darken their door step again.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought a awesome sectional and rug for my new living room 2 years ago Dec. 

Delivery was on their terms and delayed. They delivered the rug and it was the wrong one. Had to reschedual delivery for Sat 9-1pm. didnt show till 7 pm that Sat when I needed to be somewhere else, but I had to stay home for the delivery guy. 
YUP wont be buying from them again anytime soon. 
Nice furnature but customer service just isnt there.

With that said where is everyone buying furnature now?

Gallery, Hilton, Belles?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I had a horrible experience with their customer service , wrong furniture delivered several times, broke furniture delivered, charged multiple times for the same pieces, etc. I myself will never buy from them again!!!

Gallery furniture is the way to go!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Looked at gallery, star, and rooms to go this summer for leather sectional living room set. I liked one at gallery but for whole living room it was going to be around $6500 no TV. Went to star and didn't see a single thing I liked. Went to rooms to go and found a couch I liked and mixed and matched the rest of the living room set. I love the furniture and it came with a tv for $4000. Couldn't be happier. However there is a bedroom set I will be getting from gallery when I have the money saved up.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

mas360 said:


> I just bought a set of leather sofa and love seat with motorized recliners. They are really nice and are only 2K out the door. Twenty four years ago I looked at a similar set WITHOUT recliner and it was a little over 4K at Fingers. It was Italian made then, now it is made in China. Their delivery was on time and their sales people were not high pressure. They did not hound me as in other stores.
> 
> Only time will tell how well built their furniture is. As of now, based on my visual inspection I do not have any complaint.


X2, bought our entire living room furniture from them, sofan love seat, recliner, tables and lamps, no problems yet!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

We bought a sofa from there and it was junk.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys and gals for the info. Sounds like a place I do not want to do business with. My wife liked the Sectional sofa called the Stetson Ridge, looks to be $2100. But have decided to buy a Lazy Boy sectional from Howells here in Beaumont think it is going to be around $2500. We do not need any end tables, lamps or anything else. Trade days in Winnie always has a lot better woodworked items compared to most furniture stores. 

She is turning our living room into a family room and making the dinning room that is way to large for our home into the main sitting and entertaining area. It is an open concept area with the kitchen and backyard. She has came to the conclusion that we never use a dinner room table, we eat on the bar as a family. So going to use the wasted space more. 

I know all of this because of that devilchannel HGTV. That freaking channel is costing me an arm and leg, and making me have to paint. I hate painting.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Had poor experience with room store. Ashley has been great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Bought my daughter a new room set. Price was great. Had to wait 2 months for furniture and when it arrived it was all beat to he!!. I told the guys to not even bother finishing the assembly and to load it up. Took several more weeks and finally got a good set. Cheap furniture that I wouldnt use in my living room, but for a 4 yr old it does its job. Probably never use them again.

All my other furniture has been bought from several rustic furniture stores in Conroe or Willis. A little pricey but at 6 yrs old still looks great and the couches are extremely comfy.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

HGTV is the Devil.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

poor customer service, decent quality for price, the wife calls them Rooms to Blow


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> poor customer service, decent quality for price, the wife calls them Rooms to Blow


When did you get married?? Guess I missed it.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Mattress Mac !!!! We've never been diss appointed !!


----------

